# Norwegian:  klokkeklare



## Grefsen

There is also another compound word 'klokkeklare' from the Krever at Grand kjøper en klassespiss article that I'm not so sure about.  Here is the excerpt from the article where this word is used:



> Etter 0-3 mot serieleder Team Strømmen lørdag er trenervikar John Aksel Sandbakk og kaptein Anette Sandanger Nybø *klokkeklare*:
> 
> Laget skriker etter en klassespiss. En som kan toppe Grands utvilsomme potensial og omsette det i scoringer.



'Klokke' can be translated as 'clock' or 'watch' and 'klare' can be used to mean 'clarify,' but I have also seen 'klar' used to mean 'ready' (Er du klar?  f.ek.).


----------



## Lemminkäinen

*Å være klokkeklar* means 'to be clear as crystal/glass' (I'm not quite sure of what the English expression is), i.e. to get your meaning across very clearly.


----------



## kirsitn

In this case _klokke_ is a bell (as in churchbell) and _klar_ is clear. Possible translations are crystal clear, plain as day, evident. 
So basically it means that it's obvious to them that they need a new player.

PS. _Å klare_ means to manage/be able to, whereas _å klarne_ means to clarify.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> *Å være klokkeklar* means 'to be clear as crystal/glass' (I'm not quite sure of what the English expression is), i.e. to get your meaning across very clearly.



'Tusen takk!'  The English expression is simply 'crystal clear.'


----------



## Lemminkäinen

kirsitn said:


> PS. _Å klare_ means to manage/be able to, whereas _å klarne_ means to clarify.



*Å klare* can be fairly synonymous with *å klarne*, though (see II).


----------



## Grefsen

kirsitn said:


> In this case _klokke_ is a bell (as in churchbell) and _klar_ is clear. Possible translations are crystal clear, plain as day, evident.
> So basically it means that it's obvious to them that they need a new player.



'Tusen takk!'  So as long as I don't get too technical, it looks like I can still get some help from you understanding a few select words from 'fotballartikkler.'  



kirsitn said:


> PS. _Å klare_ means to manage/be able to, whereas _å klarne_ means to clarify.


I just double checked the 'ordbok' that I had used earlier and it gives both 'clarify' and 'manage' as possible translations for 'å klare,' but doesn't have  'å klarne.'


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Small nitpick:



Grefsen said:


> 'Tusen takk!'  So as long as I don't get too technical, it looks like I can still get some help from you understanding a few select words from 'fotballartikkler.'



*En artikkel*, but *flere artikler* 




> I just double checked the 'ordbok' that I had used earlier and it gives both 'clarify' and 'manage' as possible translations for 'å klare,' but doesn't have  'å klarne.'



See my post - they're pretty much synonyms


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> Small nitpick:
> 
> 
> 
> *En artikkel*, but *flere artikler*



No I really appreciate your "small nitpicks."    If my Norwegian friends had been making these types of corrections in replies to most of my emails, perhaps I would be 'nesten flytende på norsk' by now.


----------



## Grefsen

Lemminkäinen said:


> See my post - they're pretty much synonyms



I had missed it earlier, but just now saw the link that you posted for the 'Norske ordbøker.' At this time it is perhaps a bit too advanced for me (someone else posted the link to this site last week and my brain started to hurt ), but it looks like it will be a great resource for me to use in the future.


----------



## kirsitn

Lemminkäinen said:


> klare can be fairly synonymous with *å klarne*, though (see II).



You're absolutely right - I guess it was the word clarify that made me jump to the wrong conclusion because it made me think about wine I would always use klarne when talking about wine.


----------

